

AWS price reduction - kpras
http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-price-reduction-42-ec2-s3-rds-elasticache-and-elastic-mapreduce/?sc_ichannel=ha&sc_ipage=homepage&sc_icountry=en&sc_isegment=c&sc_iplace=hero1&sc_icampaigntype=pricing&sc_icampaign=ha_en_PriceDrops_2014_03&sc_icategory=none&sc_iproduct=none&sc_idetail=none&sc_icontent=default

======
xxxmadraxxx
Unnecessary overuse of the word "time" in the first paragraph [5 occurrences].
Please have a re-write on my desk by 09:00 tomorrow.

